# TTS - rpm @70/80mph and range



## Trikster (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Looking at getting a TTS S-Troinic for my daily driver - commute approx 100miles a day; not too worried about mpg but just wondering what the range of the car is like fill to fill for 90% m/way, and what rpm it's pulling at 70/80mph?

TIA


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

In 6th gear on the motorway at 80mph = 3000 rpm or approx 26.6 mph per thousand revs in my TTS S tronic roadster


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

80 mph is about 3,000 rpm I think, and range around 350-370 miles on motorway run.

You'll be hit hard with depreciation on that sort of mileage though.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Just back from a spirited run to Southern Italy. With a 12 gallon tank at 80mph you will be filling up every 300-320miles, that is if you keep the speed constant, start varying the speed as I did with the company of a 458 Italia  then 250 -270


----------



## Trikster (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, that's a little disappointing regarding range, seems that the 6-Speed S-tronic has a reasonably short 6th gear in the grand scheme of things

Not totally ignoring the depreciation, have been offered 17% off a showroom model which helps, but the miles I do anything pretty much gets hit hard so might as well do it in something I like, just ideally would like to get a 400mile range so only filling up once a week as wfh one day...


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I would have thought you would get more than that personally....

In my mk2 i do 60+ miles a day. 40 miles of motorway and 10 in A roads... And the last 10 stop start slow traffic. Thats Mon- Fri and it rarely get used weekends.... And i need to fill up every 7 working days can get over 400 miles between fill ups...

tend to stick to the speed limits though... But mine is stage 2 remapped.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I got over 400 miles out of my last tank. Long distance you can average >40mpg.

RPM at 70mph was 2700 when I looked tonight.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

>40mpg???

Even when travelling through Switzerland where I was travelling between 50-60mph, the best, even in economy (a lot of gear dis-engagement coming down from the St Gotthard tunnel) the best was 38mpg.

So why the difference, I suspect having a fully loaded car paid a price but note that you have a manual and although the official figures say that the S tronic gives better mpg, we know how reliable official figures can be!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

This is the biggest gas guzzler I've ever owned. Not a car for regular motorway commutes.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm only averaging 38mph, and getting 32/33mpg after 2500 miles.

This is about 5mpg worse than remapped Mk2 on same journey - so expecting and 37 max mpg when i get to do m'ways if same approx logic follows.

This is about what i expected, so I'm more than happy.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

On a regular trip of 100 miles each way, mainly motorway at 70-80mph, I get low 30's mpg. When full, I'm getting an indicated range of about 380 miles. I've tried, but even driving like a granny in efficiency mode I can't get more than 35mpg.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I averaged 41mpg on a 35 mile drive to the coast a couple of weeks ago. Drive mostly in Granny mode with aircon off and cruise on, but did floor it in 3rd a couple of times and touch 100mph briefly when overtaking some Sunday drivers.

I've just completed my first 1000 miles and have averaged 34mpg.

I wouldn't have got much better out of my A5 3.0tdi quattro, so I'm pretty happy with the consumption. Certainly better than my previous petrol car which was a heavily modded MINI Cooper S.

Edit. Forgot I've also got an old Merc SLK. That averages 27mpg, maybe 30mpg on a run..


----------

